# Souffle Dessert Recipe?



## crys94 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello...

I recently got back from a cruise and on the ship, I had this DELICIOUS egg souffle dessert and I absolutely HAD to have it again!

I've been trying to look for a souffle recipe on-line, but I don't see anything that matches it.  I found recipes that are close, but it says to add cheese in it and I don't think I tasted any cheese in this souffle I had.  If I took out the cheese ingredient, do you think it would taste OK?  

If anyone has any good recommendations or know of a specific souffle recipe, I would greatly appreciate it if you can help me out!

Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Can you be more specific about the dessert souffle you had on the ship?   What was in it?

If you find souffles with cheese as an ingredient, they are most probably savory or main course souffles.  You will have better luck searching for dessert souffles.


----------



## crys94 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

It was a very basic dessert.  Mostly eggs, I'm pretty sure.  Very light and fluffly.  I've tried searching for "souffle dessert", but again, I get recipes that add cheese, lemon, or something else.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2006)

The eggs are a basic ingredient in all souffles. It's the same a saying, "I think the cake I'm looking for had flour in it.". The differences are in the flavorings.

So if you were served a dessert souffle, it had to have "something else" in it. A sweetener of some type would have been used, and a flavoring. The flavoring could have been lemon (juice and zest), vanilla, or a host of other items alone or in combination.

If you have no clue what was in the original souffle, you don't have a chance of finding a recipe to duplicate it.


----------



## mish (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome!

I've made cheese and dessert souffles, but not a basic souffle. (You may find some recipes here under dairy/eggs.)

While I have not tried these, perhaps the links below will be helpful. I bring my eggs to room temp, make sure no egg whites get into the yolks while beating (that will inhibit rising), be sure the bowl/souffle dish is clean, don't peek while it's baking (drafts will deflate the souffle), or slam the oven door. Some recipes call for cream of tarter - but I haven't used it -- I beat the whites (with clean beaters) till peaks form & gently incorpoarate the rest of mixture per recipe directions. You can add a collar to the dish, but that's optional -- for me, anyway. The souffle can be a little wiggley when you take it out of the oven.  You don't want to over cook/bake.  Hope some of these tips help.

http://cooking.philly.com/recipes/0594armedwith1.asp

http://www.murraywilliams.com/cooking/souffle.html


----------

